# I'm worried about this picture...



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Does the bulkhead usually have these many boats? Hubby and I are planning to heat out to OC to try the Bulkhead but when we saw this picture it threw us off a little bit...Will our lines be caught or cut by these boats? Or is it fairly easy to fish there?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I think a lot of us are worried about the picture also but we not concerned about the boats... 

For togs, fish straight down... no need to cast.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*i'm no expert...*

in togging or anything for that matter...lol...but from what I've done, seen, if you're toggin' you more or less dropping the line straight down in front of you...if you want to cast out maybe 50' or so, you should be safe also.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

It depends what you're fishing for and the time.

The boat channel is literally right there, so boats go by all the time.

If you're trying to bottom fish, good luck holding bottom. I once tried to see if 12oz would hold. Nope! The current is really strong.

If you're togging, you're going to be next to the wall between tides and maybe 10-15 yards out at slack.

If you're throwing lures or jigging minnows, just don't hit a boat. It's manageable. There are some idjuts out there, but for the most part, the boaters are either just passing through or will try to keep out of your way.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

na, that numbers of boats is unusually low, during the season there are more boats there then on the beltway


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

okimavich said:


> It depends what you're fishing for and the time.
> 
> The boat channel is literally right there, so boats go by all the time.
> 
> ...


What is the most reasonable weight to use? we have regular surf rods..would these work here?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

might want something a little shorter & stiffer from the pier than a regular surf rod -- how long are they?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

2 or 3 ounces at slack
4 when tide is really moving
any rod that can handle the weight is ok.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

for togging at the bulkhead, I prefer 7' to 9' rod that can handle 2 to 4ozs... surf poles are too big and cumbersome to handle.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

have lots of weights and hooks. You get snagged a lot if you get set up in an unlucky place.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you talking about togging at the bulkhead?

I usually use a 6'3" musky pole with 2-4 oz for the bulkhead. I prefer a 3oz cannonball or bell sinker.

But it's really up to you. The idea is that you will probably be holding the rod most of the time. A 10-12' pole is going to get heavy. Most people like to use 7-9' poles for this reason.

But if you're planning on blues/flounder/stripers/etc, then prepare accordingly.


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

well I have a 6' and and 8' both can handle more than 3oz...my husband has bigger ones I think they're 12' and 15'..

thanks for all the advice


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

okimavich- I second that BPS Musky rod. I ordered one last week and fished on Sunday with it at the bulkhead and did great!!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, MDgirl, is this an underhanded way of telling me I look fat?  I have feelings, too, ya know!  However, I think I look fabulous in that picture! 

BTW, I see everyone's using the Lep Stick now. Great, the cat's out of the bag.


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, MDgirl, is this an underhanded way of telling me I look fat?  I have feelings, too, ya know!  However, I think I look fabulous in that picture!
> 
> BTW, I see everyone's using the Lep Stick now. Great, the cat's out of the bag.


Haha! I'm talking about the boats on the water...not on the pier 

Just kidding!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

okimavich said:


> I usually use a 6'3" musky pole with 2-4 oz for the bulkhead. I prefer a 3oz cannonball or bell sinker.


The rod you are referring to is on sale for 19.99 right now on BPS site. If anyone happens to go to the BPS store, feel free to pick one up for me!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I actually had to order it from them. I called to see if they had it b4 a made the hour drive down to get one and the guy on the phone said that they didn't stock them. I ordered it on a Sunday night and it was at my door on Wed. afternoon. just to let you guys know b4 you try and go down to BPS. But then again half of the people down there don't know what they are talking about!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

did shipping and handling kill you on that?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I used my 11 foot surf rod to land my first keeper. I got schooled using 12lb mono on a 6.5 foot medium heavy bass rod with a Penn 940. You have to have enough backbone and leverage to drag them up, .....................................especially right after you are drugged and then dressed goofy for photo's to be taken while you are passed out cold!  

I feel like BA Barrackus on A-Team!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

justinfisch01 said:


> I actually had to order it from them. I called to see if they had it b4 a made the hour drive down to get one and the guy on the phone said that they didn't stock them. I ordered it on a Sunday night and it was at my door on Wed. afternoon. just to let you guys know b4 you try and go down to BPS. But then again half of the people down there don't know what they are talking about!!!


Hey Justin,

I've found that for the most part, you'll have to go down there to find out if they have something in stock or not. If they don't know what it is, they'll usually tell you they don't have it.

There are a few of them that are hardcore fishermen and know exactly where and what they have. If you get one of them on the phone, then you're in luck.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> However, I think I look fabulous in that picture!


How many straight guys do you know that would use the word "fabulous" to describe themselves? 

Just messin' witcha buddy.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I haven't caught many tog, but my biggest keepers were here near slack tide pretty far out ... not as far as the boats but pretty close.

I remember putting it out too far one time and watching my pole almost do a header over the rail as an outboard picked up my line 

Generally speaking the tide runs fast and the fish are in close anyway.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

chump said:


> Hey Justin,
> 
> I've found that for the most part, you'll have to go down there to find out if they have something in stock or not. If they don't know what it is, they'll usually tell you they don't have it.
> 
> ...



i caled them up to see if they sell hobie kayaks and thei "kayak/camping department specialist" told me they were not a dealer or carry them even though hobies website says they are. well a couple weeks later i go to BP to pick some stuff up and the fist kayak i see is the revo sitting in plain sight. i was like WTF??


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I've only seen the Outback in stock at BPS.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Is it a Worthy Rod for Inshore Togs?*

Hi Folks,

I recently bought the Okuma Solaris Surf 8' Spinning Rod (rod specs below) for throwing metal lures and jigs to 3 ounces. Do you think it would be adequate for pulling up inshore togs too? 

Model: SSS802MI 
Length: 8'0" 
Action: M
Type: Surf Spinning 
Line Wt.: 15 - 30 
Lure Wt.: 1/2 - 3
Pcs.: 2
http://digitaldagger.com/rods/okuma.html

Also, I only have experience using spinning reels; never tried a conventional. If my Okuma Solaris Surf rod doesn't cut it for reliably pulling up inshore togs, I'm thinking of getting one or two of those BPS muskie rods everyone has been raving about. What reel do you guys use with those muskie rods? Which Shimano conventional reel would you pick to match it? TIA for your input.

~RY.




okimavich said:


> Are you talking about togging at the bulkhead?
> 
> I usually use a 6'3" musky pole with 2-4 oz for the bulkhead. I prefer a 3oz cannonball or bell sinker.
> 
> ...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I use my Shimano Tekota 500 on it. I know it's not a "good" pair, but I didn't want to buy another reel just for toggin'. Use this reel for offshore toggin' etc. 

I also use an Avet SX 5.0:1 and it seems a little "weak". Maybe it was user error, but this is my back-up for now. This reel is on a BPS Muskie rod. Can't go wrong for 20 bones.

I also have used a Shimano Baitrunner 3500 and Captiva 5000. Yeah I know, totally random reels but those were what I had and they work. I don't think the reel matters that much . . . as long as you can lock it down real good, anything will work really. 

I personally like the Tekota due to the bulbous handle . . . gonna look for something with this handle next time I need a crankin' reel.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

Do those BPS muskie rods come in spinning versions? It looked like they only came in conventionals from what I could tell on the BPS website.

~RY.



fingersandclaws said:


> I use my Shimano Tekota 500 on it. I know it's not a "good" pair, but I didn't want to buy another reel just for toggin'. Use this reel for offshore toggin' etc.
> 
> I also use an Avet SX 5.0:1 and it seems a little "weak". Maybe it was user error, but this is my back-up for now. This reel is on a BPS Muskie rod. Can't go wrong for 20 bones.
> 
> ...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You know RY, I don't know to be honest with ya. I didin't even think of getting one in the spinning version so I didn't even look. Call up BPS and ask for someone in the fishing dept. and hopefully you get someone who cares enough to find out for ya. They moved the muskie rods . . . they used to be near the fly fishing stuff, but now it's in the freshwater stuff by the crappie lures and what not. BTW, ask the guy at fishing to mark the price down . . . their computers say 39.99 but their fall catalog says 19.99. Hope this helps.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

RetroYellow said:


> Do those BPS muskie rods come in spinning versions? It looked like they only came in conventionals from what I could tell on the BPS website.
> 
> ~RY.


RY, The heavy blank does not come in a spinning version. I looked around for that too, but ended up buying the telescoping heavy conventional version because I wanted a little more length (7'6"). I'm in the process of converting it to a spinner.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

finally recover fishing with fishbait!i must have caught 40 togs in 13"-13 7/8" last sunday with my custom tog rod.

fingers,

you togging this weekend?


----------

